# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  falsche Blender

## Daniel Sun

_Teure Uhren in der Plastiktüte - Zollfahnder klären großangelegten Schmuggel auf

München (wel). Flughafen München. Mit einer Plastiktüte verlässt ein Steward aus Thailand sein Flugzeug. Inhalt: Armbanduhren. Der Zoll liegt schon auf der Lauer, nimmt den Flugbegleiter fest - wegen Produktpiraterie. Die Uhren müssen Fälschungen sein. Doch schnell stellt sich heraus: Sie sind echt, teure Markenuhren, Wert: 320.000 Euro.

Aufgrund eines anonymen Hinweises war der aus Thailand einreisende Flugbegleiter von Zollbeamten am Münchner Flughafen kontrolliert worden. Hierbei fanden die Zöllner 43 Armbanduhren, die der 38-jährige thailändische Steward in einer Plastiktüte transportierte.

Uhren waren echt
Beim ersten Anblick der Uhren waren die Beamten noch davon ausgegangen, dass es sich bei der Schmuggelware um die üblichen billigen Fälschungen aus Thailand handelt. Eine Überprüfung der eingeschmuggelten 43 Uhren durch fachkundige Juweliere ergab jedoch, dass es sich ausnahmslos um originale Luxusuhren namhafter Hersteller handelte. Da die Uhren teilweise noch zusätzlich mit Diamanten verziert waren, wird der Gesamtwert des Schmuggelguts auf über 320.000 Euro geschätzt. Daher wurde noch vor Ort ein Steuerstrafverfahren eingeleitet, der Flugbegleiter vorläufig festgenommen und das Zollfahndungsamt München hinzugezogen.

Die weiteren Ermittlungen erstreckten sich nun über einen längeren Zeitraum. Sie ergaben: Der thailändische Flugbegleiter hatte die Uhren für einen ihm seit längerem bekannten und damals im gleichen Flugzeug sitzenden Fluggast geschmuggelt. Es handelte sich um einen 50-jährigen Uhrenhändler aus dem Münchner Umland.

Überraschung im Uhrenladen
Die Wohn- und Geschäftsräume des Uhrenhändlers wurden durchsucht. Dabei fanden die Ermittler noch einmal über 50 Uhren. Sie wurden beschlagnahmt. Diesmal handelte es sich wirklich um Fälschungen. Die Fahnder haben den Verdacht, dass der Uhrenhändler die sogenannte Blenderware im Rahmen seines Gewerbes illegal weiterverkaufen wollte.

Der thailändische Steward bekam einen Strafbefehl und wurde zwischenzeitlich aus der Untersuchungshaft entlassen. Das Ermittlungsverfahren gegen den deutschen Drahtzieher wegen Steuerhinterziehung und Verstoßes gegen das Markengesetz dauert an.

Steuerbescheid erlassen
Da sich der bayerische Uhrenhändler bereits seit längerem im Ausland aufhält, konnten die Eigentumsverhältnisse in Bezug auf die geschmuggelten Uhren noch nicht abschließend geklärt werden. Sicher ist bisher nur, dass sie nicht als gestohlen gemeldet sind. Unabhängig vom Ausgang des Strafverfahrens wurde wegen des Einfuhrschmuggels der Luxusuhren sowohl gegen den thailändischen Schmuggler als auch gegen seinen deutschen Hintermann schon mal ein saftiger Steuerbescheid erlassen: über 61.000 Euro müssen beide als Gesamtschuldner zahlen. 

_

Quelle

Tja, auch so kann's gehen....

...Joseph, du warst doch wohl nicht beteiligt?   :Nono:

----------

Hab ich mich schon oft gefragt: Was wohl alles in diesen neckischen Rollis der Crews aller Airlines  so mit auf Reisen geht ?

----------


## Samuianer

...Nebeneinkommen..

----------


## Joseph

"...Joseph, du warst doch wohl nicht beteiligt? "

Nein! Ob ihr's glaubt oder nicht: ich gehe bei jeder Einreise zum Zoll und lege die Rechnungen vor und zahle Einfuhrumsatzsteuer! 
Das mache ich nicht, weil ich gern Steuern zahle, sondern weil es sich rechnet! Ich habe nämlich für den Im- und Export gewisser Waren einen Gewerbeschein, nur wenn ich EUSt zahle, kann ich meine Rechnungen, die ich beim Kauf der Ware erhalte, steuerlich absetzen. Die beim Kauf zu berechnende MWSt. kann ich dann gegen die EUSt aufrechnen, kriege ich also gewissermaßen wieder...Auf diese Weise gilt meine Reise als Geschäftsreise (das ist sie größtenteils auch wirklich!) und ich kann Flugkosten und (pauschalisierte) Hotelkosten steuerlich geltend machen...

Joseph

----------


## Daniel Sun

> ich kann Flugkosten und (pauschalisierte) Hotelkosten steuerlich geltend machen


Ach scheiße, irgendwas mach ich falsch... :nenene:

----------


## Samuianer

...naja kann auch nicht Jeder Handelsreisender sein!

----------


## guenny

Der Joseph scheint ein interessanter Tiefstapler zu sein.  :cool:  
tut so als könne ihn kein Wässerchen trüben ::smt111  , in Wahrheit hat er uns einiges voraus... :respekt:

----------

Ich hab ja schon gesagt, dass Joseph nicht zu den VISA - Fragern gehört.......  ::

----------

joseph, erscheine ja ungerne neugierig (obwohl ich es bin), was kaufst du in Thailand ein um es hier, gewinnbringend zu verkaufen oder ist das dein Geschäftsgeheimnis?

Grüße

Volker

----------

Verrat es nicht, gibt sonst nur Konkurrenz...........  ::

----------

> Verrat es nicht, gibt sonst nur Konkurrenz...........


Alte Petze  ::

----------

In der Vergangenheit (schon lange her) habe ich mich auch beim Kaufen solcher Blender-Uhren ertappt. Zuhause unter der Familie verteilt, war es anfangs was Schönes für die Beschenkten. Nach einer gewissen Zeit kamen dann die ersten Reklamationen. Ok, alle wussten von Anfang an das es Blender waren und keine Originale, aber es war doch schon peinlich nach kurzer Zeit die ersten Ausfälle zu erfahren.
Seitdem werden grundsätzlich keine Blender mehr gekauft.

----------

Wollte auch mal so ein Teil kaufen, meine Frau schrie sofort "Zeter und Mordio" und meinte: "Ist in einer Woche kaputt, gib mir lieber das Geld, ist besser angelegt."

So warte ich halt noch immer auf meine erste Rollex!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## schiene

Es gibt durchaus sehr gute Blender.Ich habe mir mal (bei einem Empfohlenen Händler)eine sehr schöne Breitling gekauft.Damaliger Preis 2200 Bath.Sie läuft heute noch auf die Sekunde genau.Hatte sie mal zu einem Uhrenmacher geschafft welcher sie untersuchte.Innen war ein Schweizer Uhrwerk und auch so war sie sehr schwer vom Original zu unterscheiden(außer am Armband).Hab dann jades Jahr dort immer 3-5 Uhren gekauft,jeweils mit Garantie.Die Nummern der Uhren werden in ein Buch mit Namen und Verkaufstag eingetragen(es geht auch ein Nickname oder nur Vorname).Ein Uhr ging mal nach zwei Jahren nicht mehr.Hab sie mitgenommen und sie wurde anstandslos gegen ein neues Model dieser Preisklasse ausgetauscht.Übringens war die Breitling auch Wasserfest.Hatte sie immer im Meer und im Pool um.Blender welche du für 200-600 Bath an jeder Ecke bekommst sind natürlich außnahmslos Schrott.

----------

Schiene, wenn schon dann mit Name, Anschrift, Tel + email

Danke

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Blender welche du für 200-600 Bath an jeder Ecke bekommst sind natürlich außnahmslos Schrott.


Wo gibt es die den noch???

Es gibt in der Tat "Blender" von gut bis sehr guter Qualität, aber für solche von sehr guter, muß man wirklich schon etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen. Das kann auch schnell in 5-stelligen Bereiche gehen. Ob es einem das allerdings wert ist? Up to you!

Gruss Daniel

----------

Wo gibt es die den noch??? 

Sukhumvit!

5 - stellig nicht, aber 2.500 ist doch OK, wenn das Teil wirklich gut ist!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Dieter

Die wirklich guten gibts ab THB 5.000,--, aber die sind dann wirklich gut.

Die gibts auch nie auf der Strasse, sondern nur im Geschaeft.

----------


## schiene

> Blender welche du für 200-600 Bath an jeder Ecke bekommst sind natürlich außnahmslos Schrott.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Wo gibt es die den noch???
> 
> Gruss Daniel


Viele Straßenhändler haben diesen Billigschrott noch,nur wollen die für die Dinge mitlerweile mehr Geld.Aber mit gutem Verhandlungsgeschick bekommste die auch für das oben angeführte Geld.
@Dragon
Wo er jetzt seinen Laden hat weiß ich nicht aber ein Verkäufer von ihm steht immer mit nem stand in Pattaya an der Wong Amat Beach zw.den beiden Hochhäusern bei Joseph und Maria (thail.Strandrestaurant).Aber soviel ich gehört habe sind da wohl auch neue Pächter!?
Habe schon 5 Jahre keine Uhr mehr dort gekauft und deshalb weiß ich nicht die neue Anschrift des Händlers.

----------


## Joseph

"zw.den beiden Hochhäusern bei Joseph und Maria (thail.Strandrestaurant)"

Wie, in Pattaya gibt es ein Restaurant, das meinen Namen trägt? Haben die denn noch nie was von Copyright gehört???

Joseph

----------


## schiene

Ja,das war ne thai.Familie welches das Restaurant betrieben.Die waren echt geschäftstüchtig.Sprachen auch bissel deutsch.Wieso und warum sie sich Joseph und Maria nannten?Das von überwiegend Deutschen besuchte Restaurant konnte wahrscheinlich die Thainamen nicht aussprechen und irgend einer "taufte" sie auf Joseph+Maria.Die Namen stehen auch auf dem Restaurantschild.Mit der Zeit haben sie sich immer weiter vergrößert und aus der anfangs kleinen Bretterbude wurde nen richtig gutes Geschäft.

----------

